# Best bindings/boots to go with vapor



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey...I just bought a 2008 burton vapor 159 for $500 and was wondering what the best set-up is. I am an advanced rider so I want something that is very responsive yet comfortable and light. I mainly freeride, but sometimes like to hit up the park. I was thinking about cartel or Co2 bindings and sabbath or hail boots. Any ideas?


----------



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

hey there

i would say the c60's if you can shell out. otherwise, C02's then cartels. Might want to check out the Triads too... they have the Cartel baseplate and C02 Highbacks.. so its a mix between the two, literally, ha.

as for park sometimes... anything with a highback will feel cramped when attempting grabs and such.

but yeah, 

c60
c02
triad
cartel

cartles if you desire flexibility, c60's if you want directness, and then anything in between. 

as for boots, can't help there, hopefully someone else out there will

-ib


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go hit some jibs with that board its great for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

*Wisconsin Drug Treatment*

I like your site

Wisconsin Drug Treatment


----------

